# 6th Street



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

claims another boat. Two men rescued by other fishermen this morning.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157829521359626


----------



## Buttonfly (Oct 28, 2002)

Wow. Glad to hear they were rescued.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Why would ANYONE pull right up into the Boils at 6th St? That just defies logic. Glad nobody died - this time.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> Why would ANYONE pull right up into the Boils at 6th St? That just defies logic. Glad nobody died - this time.


 I have no idea how they got there, but this is how most of them do it, they try to get as close as they dare, then they put there anchor down, n the current pulling the boat down stream n every thing seems ok, then for what ever reason they move around, back n forth, until they catch a current that pulls the boat upstream in to the dam (seen it happen to many times) hell today they could of been right on the edge of the back flow n the wind blew then into the dam, it's just a foolish move to get that close


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Every year it seems... too bad really. 

Lucky to be alive


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

gotta have a good anchor aft.that one last(?)year had a 20 ft log get tangled in their anchor line:yikes:.glad everyone went home today


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

How they haven’t put a barricade up has got me thinkin ...


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

slowpaya said:


> gotta have a good anchor aft.that one last(?)year had a 20 ft log get tangled in their anchor line:yikes:.glad everyone went home today


 a good anchor isn't the problem



JungleGeorge said:


> How they haven’t put a barricade up has got me thinkin ...


 don't know how they could put up a barricade,,,, but I do have a way to fix it, but going to b hard or should I say impossible ,,, if we could only fix stupid we have a chance


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

that being said,a good aft anchor is a must.i know it wont fix stupid ,or logs but...


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

slowpaya said:


> that being said,a good aft anchor is a must.i know it wont fix stupid ,or logs but...


a aft anchor, can make landing fish a little harder


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Saw all the rescue vehicles arriving. Figured someone was sucked in. Lucky they got out alive


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

A knife to cut the rope would have been handy! My buddy Wyatt is the guy that got to close the last time this happened. He took out his knife, to clean fish the night before that big log drug him up into the dam. Cut the rope and you float away! Fished with him and couple of other fish bums Monday on the big riv up north. We actually caught crome and aluminum. We were part of a capsized boat recovery.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Damns coming out in a couple years anyway. Problem solved.


----------



## The Goat Roper (Mar 30, 2018)

So did they pull up to the dam or were they fishing and got sucked in? I’ll be buying a jet boat next year and I’ce already learned a lot just from this video.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

The Goat Roper said:


> So did they pull up to the dam or were they fishing and got sucked in? I’ll be buying a jet boat next year and I’ce already learned a lot just from this video.


 do tell, what did ya learn from that video


----------



## The Goat Roper (Mar 30, 2018)

riverbob said:


> do tell, what did ya learn from that video


For one, I learned the person who took the video should’ve turned his phone horizontally so the millions of us could get a better view...:banghead3


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

rippin lip said:


> A knife to cut the rope would have been handy! My buddy Wyatt is the guy that got to close the last time this happened. He took out his knife, to clean fish the night before that big log drug him up into the dam. Cut the rope and you float away! Fished with him and couple of other fish bums Monday on the big riv up north. We actually caught crome and aluminum. We were part of a capsized boat recovery.
> View attachment 446343
> View attachment 446345


Gezz what’s the story with that one? Wasn’t there over weekend. Sucks to be that guy.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

riverbob said:


> do tell, what did ya learn from that video


It would seem the common sense lesson would be don't anchor near the base of low head dams....


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

nighttime said:


> Gezz what’s the story with that one? Wasn’t there over weekend. Sucks to be that guy.


Wouldn't mind hearing the backstory as well.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

rippin lip said:


> A knife to cut the rope would have been handy! My buddy Wyatt is the guy that got to close the last time this happened. He took out his knife, to clean fish the night before that big log drug him up into the dam. Cut the rope and you float away! Fished with him and couple of other fish bums Monday on the big riv up north. We actually caught crome and aluminum. We were part of a capsized boat recovery.
> View attachment 446343
> View attachment 446345


Those boys need haircuts...


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

When there are boot kangs to be caught chances are always taken


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Info from GR tv on the incident said the boat belong to someone else, ouch, and the rescue boat was the new guide for BBT. Also had a GR rescue person basic saying that no one should do that, call them. Right, like I am going to just watch two fellow fisherman swimming for their life float by my boat.....................


----------



## The Goat Roper (Mar 30, 2018)

riverbob said:


> do tell, what did ya learn from that video


All joking aside, I wouldn’t even be near the dam - experienced or not.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

The Goat Roper said:


> All joking aside, I wouldn’t even be near the dam - experienced or not.


good thinkin n good luck on that new boat


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Years ago the fire department, had a inflatable pontoon boat for rescues at 6th. st,, 3 men moved nicely along the face of the dam, it's a good thing that they practiced in low warm water, the craft couldn't hand a panicked person, that grabbed the wrong part of the craft, witch could of caused a flip n sent 3 more in the boils


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

nighttime said:


> Gezz what’s the story with that one? Wasn’t there over weekend. Sucks to be that guy.


We were sitting just below highbridge launch talking with crazy Larry and john hunter and we got waked bad by a guide and thought it to be odd. We parted ways with john and Larry and headed down river. Buddy Jake got a call from john saying boat capsized down by Hanks doc. We pulled it down and across the river so it could be towed out. Guys name was bob who flipped his boat. Water was up and a hidden log jam got em.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Trout King said:


> Those boys need haircuts...


They’ve been livin Fish bum style in a cargo trailer in brethren for a couple of months!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

rippin lip said:


> They’ve been livin Fish bum style in a cargo trailer in brethren for a couple of months!


 I’ve seen both of them throughout salmon and now into steelhead on two different rivers last few months. Sure not easy but must be riot chasing those fish!! Love todo that....


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

rippin lip said:


> They’ve been livin Fish bum style in a cargo trailer in brethren for a couple of months!


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

Lumberman said:


> Damns coming out in a couple years anyway. Problem solved.


Bingo. It will be glorious!


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Any one seen the new "jet sled" at the dam this morning? I tried to copy a picture from a vid, but was not successful.


----------



## TreeDizzle (Oct 19, 2005)

Built for the Boils!


flyrodder46 said:


> Any one seen the new "jet sled" at the dam this morning? I tried to copy a picture from a vid, but was not successful.





flyrodder46 said:


> Any one seen the new "jet sled" at the dam this morning? I tried to copy a picture from a vid, but was not successful.


----------



## TreeDizzle (Oct 19, 2005)

I wonder if Sea Doo has a River Larry option?


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

I, for one, can't wait until 6th street is blown apart. It will be a glorious day for all sport fisherman!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Magik said:


> I, for one, can't wait until 6th street is blown apart. It will be a glorious day for all sport fisherman!


So on this glorious,day where do u think u will b fishing ? will they have parking , wading n boating there ? I hope so


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

riverbob said:


> So on this glorious,day where do u think u will b fishing ? will they have parking , wading n boating there ? I hope so


I may have to start a bait and tackle shop up this way.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

TreeDizzle said:


> Built for the Boils!


I seriously considered getting a jetski, just for Steelhead fishing. They are pretty popular out west, in some places. You can run miles of river easily, park and wade. You can drag them across ground, and snow, and can manhandle one onto a trailer single-handedly. They bounce off stuff pretty well, and go places props can't run. 

But they are also wet, (wear waders) and if something happens with the engine mid-river, you aren't floating with as much control as a boat. And, when I fish from a boat, I am pretty much standing on top of the water, so my drifts are much better. I got a boat.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

Trout King said:


> I may have to start a bait and tackle shop up this way.


1st customer,sign me up!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Magik said:


> I, for one, can't wait until 6th street is blown apart. It will be a glorious day for all sport fisherman!


You fish the grand alot? Bother you that some guys catch more fish in a few hours than you do all year?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Sparky23 said:


> You fish the grand alot? Bother you that some guys catch more fish in a few hours than you do all year?


Settle down. I know people that fish the Grand, and they mostly say it’s really, really easy.


----------



## oworm (Jun 1, 2017)

riverbob said:


> So on this glorious,day where do u think u will b fishing ? will they have parking , wading n boating there ? I hope so


I'll be walking to the River with my 15' Spey Rod


----------



## oworm (Jun 1, 2017)

Sparky23 said:


> You fish the grand alot? Bother you that some guys catch more fish in a few hours than you do all year?


Never a problem when they're all stacked up and you don't need to actually fish for them. It never bothers me a bit when I see guys hooking and fighting one fish after another. like hunting 500 Deer in a 200 square yard field where every 'hunter' is perched on the 20' high wall enclosure with an M4 and Tracking point guided targeting system.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Settle down. I know people that fish the Grand, and they mostly say it’s really, really easy.


 please tell me what makes it easy? could it b that the fish r slowed down by the dam, could it b that every holding spot has been seen by 1000's of fishermen that watch n learn? ( monkey see monkey do) is 6th st a good learning spot, yes, just like tippy or croton, but with out as many holding places in view, of everyone, so please ask your buddies what makes it so easy, ,,thank u


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

oworm said:


> I'll be walking to the River with my 15' Spey Rod


 I really hope so, will all see when she's gone


oworm said:


> Never a problem when they're all stacked up and you don't need to actually fish for them. It never bothers me a bit when I see guys hooking and fighting one fish after another. like hunting 500 Deer in a 200 square yard field where every 'hunter' is perched on the 20' high wall enclosure with an M4 and Tracking point guided targeting system.


 I don't see what the problem is, there slowed down at 6th, but it's OK to b completely stopped n stacking up at other places like tippy, n many other dams,,,,, wake up turn the light on,, u had a good spot in walking distance, what more do u want,,, I hope u r able to walk to the new spot nnnn fish


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Settle down. I know people that fish the Grand, and they mostly say it’s really, really easy.


Your right lol it is. Doesn't mean it isn't fun??? I did just fine on the zoo last weekend. And on the big man last trip. Just funny that guys that catch fish and have fun doing below that dam are so much different then the MO. The big man. The zoo. The au sable. And any other river that has a dam that they can't even get by.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

oworm said:


> I'll be walking to the River with my 15' Spey Rod


Figured you were some kind of spey or fly guy...just can't admit your jealous that most catch more. And think your high and mighty because you use a style that doesn't see many takes lol


----------



## Magik (Jul 24, 2018)

Sparky23 said:


> You fish the grand alot? Bother you that some guys catch more fish in a few hours than you do all year?


I do. Do you know how many fish I catch a year, or is that your febrile attempt to bait me into a ***** measuring contest? If so, you really need to step up your game. 

I fish the Grand, and none of the species that I target are affected by the concrete barrier/wall that is 6th Street "dam". Would you like to discuss the history of the dam and it's negative impacts on multiple eco systems? Or how about the sludge that is built up north of the damn that, if released, would kill everything from 6th street to the big lake. Care to opine on that, genius?


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Magik said:


> I do. Do you know how many fish I catch a year, or is that your febrile attempt to bait me into a ***** measuring contest? If so, you really need to step up your game.
> 
> I fish the Grand, and none of the species that I target are affected by the concrete barrier/wall that is 6th Street "dam". Would you like to discuss the history of the dam and it's negative impacts on multiple eco systems? Or how about the sludge that is built up north of the damn that, if released, would kill everything from 6th street to the big lake. Care to opine on that, genius?


check your compass


----------



## oworm (Jun 1, 2017)

Sparky23 said:


> Figured you were some kind of spey or fly guy...just can't admit your jealous that most catch more. And think your high and mighty because you use a style that doesn't see many takes lol


Sparky, you seem to think you are omniscient and have the ability to divine the emotions and motives of others. As far as I know there is only one who is omniscient. So I will put it down to either; you are laboring under a delusion; or, you are reaching your conclusions about me based upon a per-conceived notion you have about fly fishermen in general. I will give you the benefit of the doubt and go with the latter.

That being said, I think I know myself better than you, so I feel confident that I can state categorically that I don't play Pi$$ing games. I really couldn't care less who catches how ever many fish. Its an infantile way to think. So your statement about who is catching more fish might actually say more about you than me!

Furthermore, your statement about Fly fishers is a sweeping generalization that also, coincidentally, says more about you than me, especially since you do not actually know me personally.

So let me correct your thinking here. I own and use Spinning and Bait rods which I will use if the conditions determine. If the water is high and unwadeable, I will throw metal. If my physical ailments come to bother me, from years of working and playing outdoors, I will use my 12' Bait rod. When I feel good, which is most of the time, I like to use my trusty Spey Rod. 
I like to try and perfect my Spey, Snake Roll and Roll casting techniques. Its a bit like a hunter with his favorite Rifle. You become one with it. Every movement of your body from positioning to breathing, determines what happens at the other end. Man and machine in perfect harmony. I get lost in it so much that all the asphalt and the noise of the city fades. Just me, the Rod, the Line, the Fly and the River. All connected and all waiting for that final connection that will complete the equation and bring equilibrium to the moment. That moment when the world in front of me explodes as a silver torpedo erupts from the depths and dances on its tail to lead me in the dance. 

I know you've never had that Sparky. Your still too busy counting fish!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know how there going to remove the dam. but I would think, that there well aware of what on the bottom of the river, n do it the wright way,at least I hope so


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

A few of you fellas need to learn to play nice or I'm gonna pull this station wagon over and hand out some strikes.

I don't recall closing a single thread this salmon season in the river forums. Let's _*not*_ make this the first.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Any time people talk about 6th street damn removal sparky23 gets all bent outa shape and starts throwing insults around. and assuring every other angler that he has caught and catches more steelhead at 6th street than anyone has ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

oworm said:


> Sparky, you seem to think you are omniscient and have the ability to divine the emotions and motives of others. As far as I know there is only one who is omniscient. So I will put it down to either; you are laboring under a delusion; or, you are reaching your conclusions about me based upon a per-conceived notion you have about fly fishermen in general. I will give you the benefit of the doubt and go with the latter.
> 
> That being said, I think I know myself better than you, so I feel confident that I can state categorically that I don't play Pi$$ing games. I really couldn't care less who catches how ever many fish. Its an infantile way to think. So your statement about who is catching more fish might actually say more about you than me!
> 
> ...


I didn't bother reading most of that LOL you're just proving my point furthermore with what I can tell but actually I have I did that in Alaska where it's also easy to catch fish so I don't understand why so many people like going there LOL but I had a blast just like I do every time I catch fish which is the point of fishing two people that really care and like to fish. Anyone that says that they would love to go out and have one bite a day has never had a very good day


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

BMARKS said:


> Any time people talk about 6th street damn removal sparky23 gets all bent outa shape and starts throwing insults around. and assuring every other angler that he has caught and catches more steelhead at 6th street than anyone has ever laid eyes on.


where was the insult? Simple question do you like catching fish? Do you fish on a river that doesn't have a dam on it? it's funny that you're the one that says people get bent out of shape every time while insulting people I would love it if we could actually meet someday you little piece of f****** s***


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Now I got bent out of shape that's what that actually is so many of you guys get so butt hurt by people actually catching fish while you think you're so above everybody else because you go out and you fish for two or three bites a day that's not fishing that I prefer which means in your opinion I'm a worse fisherman than you I caught more fish in Alaska I caught more fish in Michigan than a whole bunch of people I also know that I'm not the best deal at fisherman in the world but I love to go out and catch fish I don't like to go out sit on a river and have good times with ugly people LOL if I'm going to go out and have a good time I'm going to go out and catch fish not sit on a river and twiddle dicks


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

lmao point proven.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Sparky23 said:


> I would love it if we could actually meet someday you little piece of f****** s***


are you seriously threatening me because of argument on an online forum. people like you are why there are concealed carry laws. clearly your unhinged.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

BMARKS said:


> are you seriously threatening me because of argument on an online forum. people like you are why there are concealed carry laws. clearly your unhinged.


people like you don't understand that the more you talk s*** eventually you're going to run into somebody who doesn't just talk I'll have fun when I meet you.it's laughable how you think you can say and do and talk about how ever you want to people itsfunneh I bet they're real big guy online I bet it's not like that in the real world though is it LOLthat again I bet you don't talk s*** in the real world like you do online because if you did eventually you would say it to the wrong person


----------



## oworm (Jun 1, 2017)

That ignore button is a really handy feature. It means you don't have to try and decipher people that think 'LOL' is proper grammatical punctuation!


----------

